# Dietmar Schönherr ist Tod



## Akrueger100 (18 Juli 2014)

Major Cliff Allister McLaine der Befehl lautet Rücksturz zur Erde.


----------



## Brian (18 Juli 2014)

Ich mochte ihn als Schauspieler,Moderator und als Mensch.Unvergessen bleibt für mich seine Show 'Wünsch dir was' die er zusammen mit seiner geliebten Frau Vivi Bach moderierte die leider auch schon verstarb.Nun sind die beiden wieder vereint,mögen sie in Frieden ruhn wo immer sie jetzt sind...


----------



## dörty (18 Juli 2014)

Tschüß Dietmar. Hast mir in meiner Kindheit viel Freude als "Commander Cliff Alister McLane"gemacht und später als einer der ersten Rebellen im öffentlichen Leben, mit dem alten Mief abgrechnet.


----------



## Rolli (18 Juli 2014)

Also richtig berühmt machte ihn fast nur Raumpatrouille Orion danach war er fast nur Synchronsprecher z.B. von James Dean und dann Moderator aber war schon eine schillernde Figur der Deutschen Fernsehens .

R.I.P Dietmar Schönherr


----------



## Mara.R (25 Juli 2014)

Echt schöne Nachricht.


----------



## rinnsal (26 Juli 2014)

Boah, noch Einer... 

Eben schon von James Garner gelesen und nun das.

Das er nicht soooo berühmt wurde lag wohl auch an seinem Bemühen "wichtige" Sachen tun zu wollen. Besonders dafür verdient er meinen Respekt.
Er hätte sicherlich ein "leichteres" Leben wählen können, irgendwas mit Medien halt. Doch er war wohl ein Querdenker und wollte sich mit dem heuchlerischen Showgeschäft nicht anfreunden.
Da fallen mir auch andere, gute Namen ein die in der Versenkung verschwunden sind. Hatten eine eigene Meinung und einen eigenen Willen, keine guten Voraussetzungen für eine Film- oder Showkarriere.

Nur meine bescheiden Meinung. 

Ruhe in Frieden, Dietmar


----------

